# THE Definitive SIG Picture Thread



## Shipwreck

Post your Sig pics here to show off 

(By putting them here, it makes it easier for new members to find pics of something if they are interested in a certain model)


----------



## SuckLead

Gladly! Here's my Sig P226, 40 S&W. All "bad spots" covered up. 










I think she's looking good considering the abuse she's taken over three years.


----------



## DennyCrane

Nice gun


----------



## Beretta92

*B92s SIG Sauer P225*

Here's a few pics of my P225 when I first got it for $400 at the gunshow, Couldn't lay it down, It was calling my Name
I have since added a HI-VIZ front fiber optic sight to it & Love the New Sight Picture...
B92s P225
































Here's the P225 with the Front Fiber Optic Sight Along with my Ruger MKII & Ruger 9mm SP101 all with the fiber Optics


----------



## hberttmank

I don't have many Sigs, but here is what I got.


----------



## Shipwreck

I like that last one


----------



## Stephen A. Camp

Hello.









_My only two SIG-Sauer handguns would be this P220 .45 and P225 9mm._









_This is a SIG P210-6 bought in the '90's._

Best.


----------



## hberttmank

Shipwreck, if you are ever up this way, let me know and you can shoot it. 
Stephen, I like that 210, got to get me one of those.


----------



## Hal8000

Top is my West German P226 (Old Trusty) with a ten year old Birdsong Black T finish. This is the pistol that I used to save my family from a violent home invasion. I trust Sig's with my life!
Bottom is My "certified" P220, sporting a new K Coat finish... A very nice shooter!









P220 Earnest Langdon model, with the short trigger... These are going to hard to get, now that Earnest has left Sig.


----------



## kansas_plainsman

My Sig Pro 2340


----------



## L8models




----------



## TGS2

Herndon P228









P230 9mm Police (Ultra), steel frame

















P220









P225









P229 357 SIG









P239 .40 S&W


----------



## sixshooter_45

*My 1911 Sig,*

Here is my Sig! 









I use to own a SS P220 but traded it in for this 1911 which is a tack driver.

I am going to get the S&A magwell and maybe some black diamond shaped Gaboon Ebony Grips from Esmeralda like these.


----------



## Rustycompass

sixshooter_45 said:


> Here is my Sig!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~ very sexy 1911..... nice work :smt003


----------



## falshman70

Only have my P229 as part of a group photo. Shipwreck will like the one diagonally below it.....


----------



## Shipwreck

falshman70 said:


> Shipwreck will like the one diagonally below it.....


Woohoo!!!! :smt082


----------



## SigZagger

Here's mine:


----------



## Reliable

Here are mine, hope to be adding a 220 yet this year


----------



## Shipwreck

That Equinox is sweet! :mrgreen:


----------



## -gunut-

Shipwreck said:


> That Equinox is sweet! :mrgreen:


Um....yeah...pretty much :mrgreen:


----------



## Catman253

P229


----------



## TWilliams

Here's my contribution. The .357, two-tone, is my daily carry.


----------



## spankaveli

P228


----------



## Shipwreck

Reliable said:


>


I still like this one - only, they don't make it in 9mm :smt022


----------



## leam

My one and only, at the moment, with slow fire at 75 feet.










ciao!

leam


----------



## Shipwreck

For 75 ft - not bad


----------



## reconNinja

Irene; my 9mm sigpro SP2009, alongside The Persuader; my 12ga Mossberg 500 pistol grip pump. 









Irene and its lo-cap mags loaded with FMJ's(I now have hicaps with JHP's)









Irene and the Fobus rotary, sporting the large sized rubberized backstrap grip. I use the medium size stipple grip, its just the large one looks better so I put it on for the pics.


----------



## Baldy

MAN there is some real beauty's here. More than one I would like to have.


----------



## erh

*My favorite "Off the shelf brand..." Well; Used to be...*

I like the old -B Series metal one's w/ o the stupid Acc. rails...














































That's all I can manage; my Digi. is Dead..!

E! :smt1099


----------



## stupidman

This is my p226 tactical with a 20rd magazine, a nutcracker, a flask, and a bag full of lingerie. I know it's kind of a random a** picture.


----------



## TGS2

Plain Jane P220:


----------



## mw03

my "new" 226 (new to me, anyway)


----------



## clubster

Here are a few of mine that I had photos of:


----------



## SlowSIG_Newsome

Oooooooooooo...I'm diggin' that Equinox! What's the story on that?


----------



## mw1311

nice lookin' guns everybody


----------



## Guest

Sexy...


----------



## NCHornet

All these beautiful pics and not one of the the Sexiest pistol Sig ever made, the P232. Here is mine, P232SL with factory night sights and Hogue grips. Man what a shooter. A very sweeeeet gun!!


----------



## Reliable

220 will have to wait, got this one instead.


----------



## SuckLead

Oh, that is a hot one! I like those grips. Are they as beefy as the wood grips on the Blackwater guns?


----------



## mw1311

yepp, all the sig wooden grips are H U G E! :smt033


----------



## VegasEgo

*Sig 229*

Here is my new/used Sig 229 in 40.


----------



## toopercentmlk

Those equinox grips are beautiful but though rather wide, anyone have issues with it?


----------



## stormbringerr

some people say that they think sigs are ugly,i don't understand that.


----------



## OLD NAVY

*My Sig*

This is my 220.


----------



## VegasEgo

Here are my new Sigs...

Sig 220 Combat with a TLR Tac Light


Sig 226


----------



## Torquem

*Elite stainless .40*


----------



## RUGER45

That P226 Elite is sweet! ^^^^^^^:smt023


----------



## wwsnyder

My SP2009 and Leatherman.


----------



## wwsnyder

My P229 in 40 S&W.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Here's mine..A 226 wot Hogue grips. I'd love to get some of those wood Sig grips though..Man those look good. brokenimage


----------



## bac1023

I have four Sigs and love them.

Left to Right:

P232, P210-6, X-Five, P220


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Man I love the look of a Sig with wood grips. It takes a really good fun and makes it look even better:smt023


----------



## AZ Outlaws

*Registering My P226*

Hello from Mesa, AZ. I'm new to this forum, so I thought I should register my Sig P226 Elite .40S&W....


----------



## benzuncle

*My First Sig - A New Year's Present to Myself*

I started small: a P220 COMPACT








With a Gerber pocket knife above; the *BUSINESS END *below


----------



## Maximo

Some pics of the new toy.


----------



## 229DAK

My P229TT/9mm w/CT laser grips with edged protection (CRKT's My Tighe and Pharoah).


----------



## RossiSS

Here is my certified 226 40 cal.


----------



## hawcer

My new(to me) Sig P6 w/Sile walnut grips.


----------



## skyfire

nothing special, just a standard P226


----------



## timberwolf682

*Some of My SiGs*

Here are a few of my collection:
P225
P226HSP #5
P229
P2009BMS - note the MANUAL safety on the slide! Limited run decocker and manual safety -cocked & locked


----------



## Ram Rod




----------



## JeffsSig

Here is a few
First the P226 22LR Conversion kit and on the 226 Frame.


















Next My P226 SAS 40cal it has the LaserMax Internal laser installed










Then the Sig Pro SP2022 9mm


----------



## molotov

Sig Sauer P226R in .40 S&W w/ Night Sights.


----------



## timberwolf682

*Some of my SiGs*

Here are some pictures of my SiGs. I have 5 in all.


----------



## timberwolf682

I guess I'm missing somthing to be able to post a picture.....any help out there?


----------



## Playboy Penguin

*I only have one Sig.*

*P229 Elite Stainless*


----------



## JagFarlane

Playboy Penguin said:


> *P229 Elite Stainless*


Now thats a gorgeous gun


----------



## Growler67

"Family" portraits


















The .45









The 9's


----------



## Hayuya

My Sig P226R 9mm


----------



## kornesque

LOTS of fine Sig going on in here. Here's my stock as hell Two Tone 226 (.40S&W barrel installed)


----------



## AZ Outlaws

My Sig P226 Elite .40S&W....


----------



## dbarnett0311

These are my Sigs... P245, P226 Elite, P229 O.D. Limited Production Run.... Enjoy!


----------



## dbarnett0311

Here it is with light attached.


----------



## TcRoc




----------



## Growler67

My latest acquisition. Less than 200 rounds through it. GOTM July 2005 (only 479 produced), Rainbow Titanium finish P232 with Hogue finger grove grips. Along for the photo op are a Boker Magnum and Fury combo blade of the same finish.


----------



## 597plinker

new to the forum.. figure i'd put up a pic or two of my first handgun... a pre-owned 226. my early Christmas present from the girlfriend...



















looks like a great site you guys have here... i hope to learn a lil more about my new shooter here!


----------



## sig09




----------



## jediwebdude

226 Elite - just purchased it today :mrgreen: :smt082


----------



## tekhead1219

Man, that sure is purdy!!! Congrats on the purchase.:smt023


----------



## Firemedic21

*My Sig*

I bought my first Sig a P6 in October for my 30th birthday. :smt113 I love it.He is a very accurate gun.His name is Siglet.Yes,I name all of my guns.









Siglet









Siglet


----------



## Rastus

Here's part of my 9mm possee.

Top is an X-5 Allround

Middle left is a W. German P226 with Hogue Extreme Aluminum grips that have been laser etched by Conrad at gungrips.net and a polished barrel - with engraving - by Todd at customizedcreationz.com.

Middle right is a plain jane P228

Bottom left is a P6 - frame and slide refinished in gray (ss look) cerakote with black chromed controls by Todd at Customized Creationz

Bottom right is a P6 with polished slide. The picture doesn't do it justice; that slide is shinier than the chrome bumper your granfather's Buick.


----------



## SaltyDog

Boy did I have a Merry Christmas. The wife surprised me with this beauty.










Sig P229 DAK .40S&W/.357SIG w/rail So far I've added the short trigger and the BarSto 9mm barrel.


----------



## falshman70

My Sig family has grown....top left - P6; top right - P220; bottom left - P229 (.40 S&W); bottom right P226 (.40S&W)










P6









P220









P226









P229


----------



## khellandros66




----------



## Ricardokid

Hey Shipwreck, where did you get the Beretta wrap around grips on your 92 FS? I want those bad for mine! Thanks.


----------



## Mike H.

New to the forums...

_P229 .40 SAS Gen II, Siglite night sights, DA/SA SRT trigger, Nitron finish._


----------



## dblshred

*My new baby*

P239 SAS 9mm


----------



## oak1971

My 220 elite stainless.


----------



## oak1971

My new P226 elite stainless with P220 elite stainless.


----------



## B Brazier

I cannot wait to get some pics of the Sig P226R CPO and P229R I just bought up, I wish there weren't so many broken links in this thread, I could look at sigs all day


----------



## Todd

*P229 SAS Gen 2*


----------



## B Brazier

very nice, I have already ordered XS 24/7 standard dot sights for both, I am not a fan of 3 dot systems, dot and post is allot easier for me to aquire.


----------



## Shredwood

Figured I would post some pics of my first ever handgun!


----------



## B Brazier




----------



## Growler67

The latest shot with ALL my SiG's, except the knives.


----------



## TitanCi

Can I play? Sorry fellas, she's taken.


----------



## MauiWowie22

Here is one of my favorites....
Factory Reverse Two Tone P229 .40


----------



## Lucky13

My 232


----------



## MauiWowie22

*My Elites!*


----------



## JeffsSig

*My P220 Match*










*220 Match with Nills!*


----------



## JeffsSig

*P245*

My P245 .45 :mrgreen:


----------



## JeffsSig

*238*

*My P238* .380


----------



## hberttmank

You got some nice guns there, JeffsSig.


----------



## JeffsSig

Thanks! hberttmank


----------



## austin88

my 2nd gun... p220


----------



## RogerThat

*My Sig Sauer P220 .45 caliber*

This is the first gun I've owned as well as the first gun I've shot


----------



## The Goat

229 40cal.


----------



## texagun

_*Sig P239 9 mm.*_


----------



## RogerThat

Brand New Hadn't been shot when I took this photo, have only shot 200 rounds out of it currently Sig Sauer P229 two tone


----------



## JeffsSig




----------



## RogerThat




----------



## YFZsandrider

Some pics of my 228R...


----------



## cupsz71

*My 226SCT*


----------



## hercster

*SIG P-226 X-Five >40 All round w/ Nill grips*

http://lh4.ggpht.com/_Ur_4dImnPMw/StdGio7CiEI/AAAAAAAAABM/d5A-7H3fTVE/s800/BestBoy.jpg?imgmax=800


----------



## hercster

*SIG P-226 X-Five >40 All round w/ Nill grips*


----------



## rimler

*P6 Circa 1981*

P6 Dated 10/81 Sending it out to Customize Creationz this week to get slide refinished.


----------



## VAMarine

I don't have this anymore but hey, it's a picture thread. :mrgreen:

Sig 220 SAO two-tone.


----------



## bigams

*My new (to me) Sig Sauer P229*


----------



## brown bomber

dblshred said:


> P239 SAS 9mm


I usually dont like two tone gunsm, but I am in love with this sig.


----------



## eastlandb1

Top Gun Supply said:


> Herndon P228
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P230 9mm Police (Ultra), steel frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P225
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P229 357 SIG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P239 .40 S&W


Very, very nice.


----------



## group17




----------



## dosborn

P250C .45 after a trip to CCR for CeraPlate


----------



## Mariano

dosborn said:


> P250C .45 after a trip to CCR for CeraPlate


Dosborn, that is exactly the look I am fixing to do with the slide assembly on my 2340. You pleased with their work?Shipping my slide out to them this week.


----------



## leifglock

My one and only Sig. But I love it very much! In all the "which .380?" threads; I vote hands down for the 238. Flawless function, crisp trigger, very accurate.

P238 Equinox:


----------



## dosborn

Got another Sig last week... the 522.


----------



## yzfrider

dosborn said:


> P250C .45 after a trip to CCR for CeraPlate


really wish I could get the combo 250 in Cali.


----------



## yzfrider

Top Gun Supply said:


> Plain Jane P220:


I'm a fan of plain jane. That's my next purchase.


----------



## austin88

picture of my p220 with my new grips...love them


----------



## Frank45

Does it count if my Colt is in it with her?:watching:


----------



## Frank45

My baby's first hour home.:smt033


----------



## MMMike

Picked this up this week. The configuration is not listed on the Sig site.

P220 Compact Elite, S/A, night sights, matte black, aluminum grips. Nice little 45. :smt023


----------



## riggergreg

*Sig P226R 9mm*

My range favorite and sometimes carry


----------



## GLD1980

*My SIG 556 and some new editions.*

My SIG 556 SWAT Flat Dark Earth Limited 
































My SIG P226R Tactical TB Flat Dark Earth Limited 9mm
















My SIG P229 Stainless Steel Elite 9mm


----------



## arsguerra

*SIG Mosquito*

My own humble submission.










An action-oriented shot of my SIG in the hands of my friend. She cut her teeth on the hobby with my handgun, and is now contemplating buying her own 'Skeeter'.


----------



## Shep

Mosquito


----------



## vulrath

Just thought I'd finally get around to showing off my W. German-made P226 in 9mm.









Before the new grips









After the new grips

I was delighted to find out that I wouldn't have to replace the mainspring assembly to change out the grips (still going to do it eventually, but for now it's $20 I can spend on ammo instead of parts). Still need to replace the trigger bar spring since it's got one of the older style springs that has a tendency to "eat" at the frame, and get some night sights, but that's about it.

Fits my hand like a glove, and I can't wait to be able to start carrying this sucker.


----------



## macfly

Fresh off the boat, unadulterated P229 stainless elite.


----------



## VAMarine

*Mice Beware!*









_Sig238HD and Colt Mustang +II_


----------



## mattdillon

*My Sig P226 Elite*


----------



## DoingOK

New, just picked up Friday Sig P229R .40 S&W Equinox. Still waiting to shoot it....


----------



## Growler67

I have to take some new ones as my P228 is now wearing SiG logo Crimcon Trace grips. Here was a shot I though I had on here already.


----------



## Sgt Riggs

*Rare Sig P229 in Reverse Two-Tone*


----------



## trower56

*Proud New Owner*

Hey guys, new to the forum and new to Sig. Here's my 229 SAS 9mm with Hogue Extreme Grips.


----------



## trower56

*Wow!!!!!!*

That reverse two-tone 229 is amaaaaaaazing. Didn't know that config existed. Sgt Riggs how can I get my own?! Was it ordered thru Sig? I want one now, was the pricing same as standard two-tone?


----------



## Morgo




----------



## dondavis3

Sig's - Yes I have a few :smt082

My Sig P229 Platinum Elite.










It's a tack driver.

:smt1099


----------



## snowman46919

this can hold the place until I get better pictures


----------



## snowman46919

*something proper*


----------



## talldrink

*My first SIG*

Havent had a chance to shoot it yet. Saturday should be the "big day"!:smt071


----------



## Lateck

My P220-45-EQ


Lateck,


----------



## FatAznWithCake

sig sp2022 9mm


----------



## Reliable




----------



## dondavis3

My new Sig P220 Elite stainless - in .45 Cal










Now this is a sweet shooting gun.

I had Robert Burke do a trigger job for me.

If you want him to do yours - you can reach him here : Robert Burke [email protected]

This trigger is smooth as silk now. :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## Micro

My silver Sigs...


----------



## Coldfire

Both gorgeous :smt023
Especially digging that P220 Elite!


----------



## dondavis3

+1 Coldfire

thank you.

I had a trigger job done by Robert Burke ... Robert Burke [email protected]

I took it out the range today and shot about 100 rounds through it.

Robert has reduced the DA trigger pull from around 11 lbs to 7.5 lbs and the SA to around 4 lbs. :mrgreen:

Both actions are smooth as silk.

Man I really glad I bought this gun.

:smt1099


----------



## cfusionpm

Here's a shot I took of my brand new Sig P226. My first firearm purchase.


----------



## dondavis3

+1 cfusionpm

Welcome to the Sig Forum and congratulations.

You have bought one of the finest guns made.

You're gonna love it.

Let us know how it shoots.

:smt1099


----------



## cfusionpm

It shoots wonderfully. I've rented and fired a decent number of handguns, but it wasn't until a friend recently introduced me to Sigs that I was instantly sold on one. I was dead set on a Beretta 92FS before being swayed by the P226. Beyond the general accuracy, reliability, etc etc, I just love how well it fits my hand compared to any other pistol I've shot.


----------



## vulrath

Just picked up my latest "find" at the gun store - a SIG P6.










Gun + extra mag in the box

Took it home, got it nice and clean (what a job that was...that thing looked like it hadn't been properly cleaned in 10 years plus the grips were nice and crusty and there was "mystery fuzz" under the backstrap of the grips), and tonight once I get off work I'm headed over to the range to try it out. If it's anything like my '88 P226, it'll shoot like a dream.


----------



## wishIhada5.0

I have yet to see one of these in 7 pages worth of posts...I feel special haha










P238 SAS, night sights, walnut grips, and soon to come and aluminum trigger from C&S (polished by myself) and polished barrel at the ejection port...I will be sure to post pics afer the mods. I also have a 239 with hogue finger grips and big dot night sites but I dont have any pics of it...


----------



## phxjohn

Here are some pics of a few Sigs I have. 
Sig Pro 2022's


----------



## phxjohn

A few more of my Sigs
Sig 229R Equinox

















P226R Elite in 40

















P226 AL SO


----------



## hud35500

A few of my favorites.


----------



## dondavis3

+1 hud35500
Nice collection


----------



## dondavis3

Here are a few of my favorite Sig's

P226 X5 in .40 cal.










Sig P 239 in 9mm










Sig P220 in .45 cal.










Sig P229 in 9mm










I love me some Sig's - they good

All have been great guns.

:smt1099


----------



## Sgt Riggs

trower56 said:


> That reverse two-tone 229 is amaaaaaaazing. Didn't know that config existed. Sgt Riggs how can I get my own?! Was it ordered thru Sig? I want one now, was the pricing same as standard two-tone?


Sorry it took me this long to reply....

I bought this from a dealer when I lived in Pensacola, Florida from a gun dealer in Gulf Breeze.
This was June 2005 Limited Edition pistol is a P229 in Reverse Two-Tone. It is chambered in 40 S&W and feature a Nitron® slide over a Satin Nickel finished frame. The pistol will come with contrast sights and two magazines. I added the Tru-Glo night sites shortly afterwards.

I will have to check to see how much I paid for it then and get back to you. I Love it!


----------



## Morgo

Sig P210


----------



## TZMK

P229 Equinox


----------



## jose830

.








.








.
My .45 P220 match


----------



## snowman46919

Morgo said:


> Sig P210


She is a beaut any one got the new version to post up?


----------



## hud35500

That 220 match is sweet !!


----------



## TZMK

My one and only Sig Sauer: P229 Equinox .40 S&W w/Elite Rosewood grips


----------



## hud35500

Not a bad choice for you only Sig. Excellent photography.


----------



## TZMK

hud35500 said:


> Not a bad choice for you only Sig. Excellent photography.


Thanks. It shoots as good as it looks. I should probably prophesy and call this my "first" Sig instead.


----------



## hercster

*SIG Grayguns X-Five Allround 40*


----------



## hud35500

Absolutely gorgeous ! Just doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## TZMK

My one and only Sig Sauer: P229 Equinox .40 S&W w/Elite Rosewood grips


----------



## TZMK

Agreed!


----------



## TZMK

hercster said:


>


LOVE it! Just happened to see this pistol carried by John Travolta in "From Paris With Love."


----------



## tropicolonel99

HOW COME I CAN'T SEE SOME OF THESE POSTED PICTURES ON MY SCREEN, I SEE A LOT OF THEM ,BUT NOT ALL!

The Trop.


----------



## tropicolonel99

Sorry, i can see them when i activate the thread, trop.


----------



## usmcj

Sig GSR TTT 1911










Sig 1911 Platinum Elite Carry


----------



## ponzer04

*the scorpion*


----------



## SaltyD

P220 Stainless









1911 Nitron XO


----------



## SgtMoe

Ok here's mine nothing fancy.....I got it for my birthday from my wife and daughter......:numbchuck:.....here with my SA/XD9


----------



## bearone2

229Sport40, 229ST40, 226ST40
220Sport Stock, 220ST, 220 Compact


----------



## JeffsSig

Now those are sweet!



usmcj said:


> Sig GSR TTT 1911
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sig 1911 Platinum Elite Carry


----------



## dondavis3

@ bearone2

Great Sig's you have :mrgreen:


:smt1099


----------



## bearone2

thanks


----------



## ponzer04

jeffsigs, I like


----------



## PAWPAUL

hercster said:


>


ahhhhaaaaaaaah , to me , this Sig is the ultimate


----------



## highspeedlowdrag

Posted these in a separate thread, but figured I should include them here with the rest of the Sig pics for easier reference...


----------



## dirt.diver

SP2022 9mm


----------



## BugMan

My P238 with with Grips from Ryan Payne at Sarge's Grips


----------



## Sgt Riggs

Here are my two SIG's. The first one is my P226 and the second is my 2005 Limited Edition P229 Reverse Two-Tone.


----------



## timberwolf682

*My 9mm customized P229*

I wish I could learn how to post a picture.....alas, I have to put in an address to follow. Anyway, if you follow the link, it is to one of my P229's that I have. This one is 9mm. It has been durakoted in flat black and flat earth green with the sights redone. The SiG aluminum grips were 'white' and they too were durakoted black. It shoots and looks fantastic. I LOVE IT!!

P229 9mm Kote | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## bearone2

timberwolf682 said:


> I wish I could learn how to post a picture.....alas, I have to put in an address to follow. Anyway, if you follow the link, it is to one of my P229's that I have. This one is 9mm. It has been durakoted in flat black and flat earth green with the sights redone. The SiG aluminum grips were 'white' and they too were durakoted black. It shoots and looks fantastic. I LOVE IT!!
> 
> P229 9mm Kote | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


i use photobucket & create folders/sub folders & when i want to post a pic that's been uploaded, hold the mouse over the pic, move mouse down to img code, click/copy, then paste into the thread where i want it.


----------



## bearone2

229 Stainless


----------



## timberwolf682

Well, once again, I can't seem to post a picture, BUT, here's a link to my updated P229 in 9mm. I had it two-tone Durakoted, new spring set, SiG Aluminum grip panels and new Trigicon sights on order. It goes well with my 40/359 P229. Love it! P229 9mm Kote | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## snowman46919

timberwolf682 said:


> Well, once again, I can't seem to post a picture, BUT, here's a link to my updated P229 in 9mm. I had it two-tone Durakoted, new spring set, SiG Aluminum grip panels and new Trigicon sights on order. It goes well with my 40/359 P229. Love it!
> 
> P229 9mm Kote | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Morgo




----------



## hud35500

Two-tone P239 in 9mm. One of the nicest shooting compacts I've ever owned. A worthy successor to the 225.


----------



## SigsT7

P220 Compact SAS Gen2


----------



## JWRowe44

My new Sig Pro 2022 40 cal
150 rounds through it so far


----------



## Easy_CZ

Sig Sauer SP2022


----------



## hud35500




----------



## trekinhipe

My Sig P238 along with my DW CCO


----------



## trekinhipe

Well, that didn't go well...try again....
http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y535/trekinhipe/2013-01-18_13-41-52_804_zps2e07ad95.jpg


----------



## Polkster13

*My P229 9 MM Scorpion*


----------



## Polkster13

Hmm... How do you post a picture from your computer? Do you have to put it somewhere else and then link to it?


----------



## Polkster13

*Sig Sauer P229 9 MM Scorpion (picture from Sig website)*


----------



## bearone2

trekinhipe said:


> Well, that didn't go well...try again....
> http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y535/trekinhipe/2013-01-18_13-41-52_804_zps2e07ad95.jpg


instead of copying the link, copy the "img" code, then paste where you want it.


----------



## TAPnRACK




----------



## hud35500

I've owned them all(excetp the 210), at one time or another, but this is my favorite. 16 year old P228 with the E2 kit. Perfection in my opinion. The extended mags are for the especially persistant pests !


----------



## berettatoter

These pictures make me drool.


----------



## 745

A few photos of my P229, .40 S&W - Praetorian:


----------



## dondavis3

My Sig P226 X5










My Sig P 229










My Sig P220










I shoot each of these in competition (not well :anim_lol: ) so they've had a lot of bullets through them.

My Sig P228 is one of my carry guns










I usually carry in one of these holsters










I am a Sig lover for sure

:smt1099


----------



## pic

Nice set of sigs..very nice


----------



## dondavis3

Thank you sir

:smt1099


----------



## TAPnRACK

Just picked this beauty a few hrs ago...

Sig P226 Tac Ops in 9mm


----------



## dondavis3

Nice Tac-ops

You're gonna love it

:mrgreen:


----------



## TAPnRACK

Thanks... nice collection ya got there yourself, lol... especially those ported ones. Love em'.


----------



## SteamboatWillie

W. German Sig 220 circa 1992:


----------



## rivertamer




----------



## 2rastas

@dondavis3....

What is the purpose of the cutouts in the slides?


----------



## bearone2

220 Sport added:


----------



## dondavis3

@ 2rastas

It's called "lightening" the slides - i.e. making them lighter so that they will cycle faster.

It's usually done to auto's that have longer slides.

I did it to several of my guns because I like the way they look.

The gun may cycle faster - several manufacturers are offering it from the manufacturer.

I'm not a good enough shooter / fast enough to tell you whether it works or not.

Here's my wifes S&W M&P Pro










As I said - I just like the look.

:smt1099


----------



## yomny

1911 C3


----------



## acepilot

Sig SP2022, 9mm.


----------



## Dirvin

Beauties, every one of them.


----------



## Sgt Riggs

*Sig229 Reverse Two Tone (Jun 2006 Special Edition).*


----------



## timberwolf682

Well, We'll try this again.......my 'DAK SiGaSaurus' - G10 grips, SiG Laser, SiG Bridge, 40SW DAK trigger.

DAK SiGaSaurus Rt | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Jwalk74

My c3 with Raasco grips









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SHOOT

220 Elite Stainless Carry .45 . . .










226 X-Five Competition 9mm . . .










226 X-Five Allround .40 . . .










the rest of my Sig family and soon to be nine . . .


----------



## dondavis3

@ In-Sight

Great "family of Sig's you've got.

:smt1099


----------



## SHOOT

dondavis3 said:


> @ In-Sight
> 
> Great "family of Sig's you've got.
> 
> :smt1099


Thanks and the same to you. You have some beautiful pistols and really like the vented slides. I'm sure it helps in competition. What calibers . . . all 9mm?

I don't shoot competition, only range/recreation. Everything that I like is either very expensive or hard to get or *both!* So, I get them (ha). I've got an X-Five "Match Short" coming but deciding between the 9 or the harder to find .40. I may take the bird in the hand 9mm, as I already have the newest AllRound .40 to fulfill the bigger bang and hole urge. The 9mm I'm considering, supposedly has a trigger job from the factory, according to my guy at the dealer. Also, the (2) mags that I have with my Competition, will total (4) which should satisfy a need for more mags (for the time being). And at $95. a pop, these are some pretty proud mags (ha). Anyway, thanks for the reply and you do have a very nice collection.


----------



## dondavis3

I have a Sig in every caliber .. 

I shoot 9mm most because of $$ - but my favorite caliber is .45

I own several .40 cal. but do not care for the caliber much.

On my X5 I bought it in .40 & bought a 9mm barrel kit - I've never shot a bullet through it's .40 cal barrel 

I do love Sig's

I just bought the new "striker" fired Sig P320 in 9mm.

I'm waiting it's delivery now. I can't wait to get my hands on it 

:smt1099


----------



## SHOOT

Very good. I have mostly 9mm in my Sigs, but have my 1911 TacOps .45 (of course) along with my 220 Elite Stainless Carry .45. The newest X-Five, so far (ha), is a .40. That's why I'm thinking that the readily available X-Five in 9mm that I'm getting ready to order, may do just fine (especially since it's the slightly shorter/carry size). And you mentioned the 9mm barrel kit for your .40, which I did for one of my XDm's (a .40) as well. But you can't go up. However, with these X-Five's, can you purchase a slide/.40 barrel to convert to .40?


----------



## sigmeister

Here is my collection of Sig's 1911 Ultra Compact Two Tone, P238 and 1911 .22 LR Dark Earth (free with the purchase of the Ultra Compact)


----------



## SHOOT

My newest X-Five that I got in on Tuesday. A Match Short! Love it. And all (3) of my new X-Fives . . . 





































and the rest of my Sig family . . .


----------



## SHOOT

A few shots of my Competition, now with stainless grip screws vs the black. These are staying on . . . .



















all of my X-Fives, so far . . .


----------



## SHOOT

With all of my silvers, so far :smt001 . . .


----------



## SHOOT

One more new one. My new Sig 210 Target . . .



















and also added a new 229 Dark Elite .40 with a Sig .357Sig barrel . . .


----------



## got2hav1

Some of my Sigs: P229 Two Tone 9mm, P229 9mm, P6 with nickel controls added, P226 X 5 Level 1, Nickel P220


----------



## TexasSlinger

P6, 556, 220 Elite Carry


----------



## BigCityChief

My Sig 1911 - please excuse the poor quality photo


----------



## slayer61

*Classic P Pistols!*

My recently acquired 229. Very happy!


----------



## DirtyDog

Last night, some yahoos drove a stolen SUV through the back wall of my favorite gun shop. They did about $100K in damage and grabbed about $10K in guns. 
This is a family run shop. Nice people. So I tried to do my part to help them maintain a positive cash flow by buying this. 
That's the only reason I bought it. Really. It wasn't because I thought my Para P14-45 was looking lonely, as the only 1911 in the gun cabinet. Nope. I was just trying to be fiscally responsible.


----------



## slayer61

Yup. and I bought a bunch of reloading equipment and supplies "just to keep the economy moving along"!  Nice pistol and well done!


----------



## bearone2

you should get the peace prize, not john kerry.


----------



## SHOOT

My latest . . . a *X-Five* *MasterShop* *Black and White*  . . .




























and counting . . .


----------



## pic

Are all the mastershop series made in GERMANY ???


----------



## bearone2

yes, they were


----------



## pic

Nice piece "SHOOT",, looking good.

What are you gonna do with it?

Anything special , other then GERMAN made


----------



## SHOOT

pic said:


> Nice piece "SHOOT",, looking good.
> 
> What are you gonna do with it?
> 
> Anything special , other then GERMAN made


Thanks pic. Gonna shoot it, but not so much. Then, I'm going to look at it *alot* (ha). It *is* that good looking!
They all are getting harder and harder to find (this side of the pond). The German X-Fives and MasterShop pistols are all the best of the best of Sigs. That and the "hard to find" factor may be the "special" part along with the gaining value aspect. Just glad I've nabbed this one to go along with my other 3, as it's one of the best looking Sigs of Sigs, IMHO.


----------



## slayer61

My new 239 :smt1099



and the P series family



PS, Hi bear & SHOOT!


----------



## NuclearNights

Loving my 938


----------



## Cait43

*P238.........*


----------



## GETCHERGUN

My P6/P225 and gear.


----------



## TheMystro

Some of my Sigs. I tend to be a 40 guy these days so here is a good size comparison pic.



Some of my other Sigs.




[/URL
[URL=http://s272.photobucket.com/user/TheMystro1971/media/Hunting%20Guns%20etc/Sig%20Sauer%20P320%20Compact%2040/P320%20Compact%20hand.jpg.html]


----------



## hiend

*226R-9-SSE, SRT. Production year June 2015 + Extra grips*


----------



## Amo1911

GT20 P220 10mm 1 of 300


----------



## PhillyCheese

*Sig Mosquito .22 cal.*


----------



## GETCHERGUN




----------



## snowshoes

Wow,there is some very nice Sig's posted here!!! Makes me want to buy more!

Here is my two (both 9mm)

P226 Extreme



P250


----------



## ronin11

Sig 228/M11-a1 Desert


----------



## Albatross

hiend said:


>


 That is a FINE SIG!!! Love the Rosewood grips on the Inox


----------



## 007X

My P228 KB


----------



## BigCityChief

My new Sig Sauer P226 9MM SAO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenjazz59

Picked up a big brother for the P938, P229 & 226: 1911 10MM TacOps.


----------



## AZdave

My new used 939. It needs a cleaning and another magazine. 
Images from text message.


----------



## Rock185

Assorted SIGs. I've been a SIG owner since the '80s. Still have these, and a few others.


----------



## desertman

Here's mine.


----------



## Rock185

Couple 9MMs, P220 and P229. Both 1995 manufacture.


----------



## desertman

Just got two more.


----------



## Rock185

A P210-6.


----------



## Donel

I see SuckLead's photo but no one else's, what's wrong? (with me)


----------



## FivePoint

New to the world of Sig. First purchase Dec 15, 2019. One range trip; 250 rounds...shoots great


----------



## desertman

Hadda' get another.


----------



## Rock185

A US manufacture 210. Giant factory target grips replaced with some more service sized grips in Walnut by Hogue.


----------



## TTT

In my admittedly biased opinion, these are the two greatest "compacts" on the market. Why the Secret Service gave up the SIG P229 chambered in .357 SIG I'll never understand (yes, I'm thoroughly versed on both sides of the argument, I just don't agree), but I love the SIG P229 and the .357 SIG cartridge. I also have 9mm and .40 S&W barrels for it. If they truly needed something lighter after twenty years, I would have gone with a PX4 Storm Compact chambered in .357 SIG. I'm sure Beretta would have been happy to produce them for the USSS.


----------



## NDMarksman

The newest member of my Sig family. Co-Witness Tritium sights are ordered.


----------



## got2hav1

Latest Sigs to add:

P239 TT SAS DA/SA 9mm

P225 Herndon KA 1990 W. Germany

P228 Exeter NH KA 1990 W. Germany


----------



## etec800r

P226 RXP SAO
Broke down and bought my favorite Sig with a red dot. The 63 year old peepers need some help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

